# Herzlichen Glückwunsch an edison und Boernie25



## marlob (14 Januar 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag euch beiden.
:sm20:

Obwohl ich letzteren hier noch nie gesehen habe


----------



## gingele (14 Januar 2008)

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## Ralle (14 Januar 2008)

Yep, besonders an Thomas Alva, meine Glückwünsche .


----------



## Rainer Hönle (14 Januar 2008)

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag an beide.


----------



## vierlagig (14 Januar 2008)

glückwünsche an den ex-trabant-besitzer! ... an boernie natürlich auch


----------



## Larry Laffer (14 Januar 2008)

Hallo Edison,
noch ein Steinbock ...

:sm20:
Selbstverständlich auch von mir die besten Wünsche zum Geburtstag !


----------



## dtsclipper (14 Januar 2008)

Unn net zu vergesse:
Alles guhde aus de Palz!

PROSIT! dtsclipper


----------



## HDD (14 Januar 2008)

Auch von mir alles gute!

Und möge der grosse Manitu der Hausautomation mit Dir sein!

HDD


----------



## godi (14 Januar 2008)

Von mir natürlich auch alles gute zum Geburtstag!

:sm19::sm24:




HDD schrieb:


> Ich Arbeite wie ein Pferd und werde bezahlt wie ein Pony!


Und aussehen tust du wie eine betrunkene Henne!


----------



## lorenz2512 (14 Januar 2008)

hallo,
auch von mir alles gute.


----------



## mst (14 Januar 2008)

Hallo,
von mir ebenfalls beste Wünsche
:sm24:


----------



## Steve81 (14 Januar 2008)

Von mir auch alles Gute!:sm20:


----------



## Kai (14 Januar 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20: 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Perfektionist (14 Januar 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch  
 und schön feiern !!!!!!!!


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (14 Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Auch meinerseits alles gute zum Burzldag!

Gruß
Timo
P.S.:Und trinkt immer nur soviel, wie mit gewalt reingeht!


----------



## jabba (14 Januar 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch
> und schön feiern !!!!!!!!


 

Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen,


Herzlichen Glückwunsch !


----------



## rs-plc-aa (14 Januar 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch
> und schön feiern !!!!!!!!


 
... noch ein "Abschreiber"

*DuckUndWeg*


----------



## zotos (14 Januar 2008)

Ich wünsche Euch auch alles gute zum Geburtstag.

@Edison: Ich hoffe Du hast Dir selbst auch was feines zum Homeautomation Projekt geschenkt ;o)


----------



## gravieren (14 Januar 2008)

*Hallo edison und Boernie25* 

Alles Gute euch beiden.
Macht so weiter.


:sw7: :sw16: :sm20: :sm19:


----------



## MSB (14 Januar 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag euch beiden, besonders natürlich Edison.
:sm24:  :sm5:


----------



## dalbi (14 Januar 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute euch beiden.

MfG
Daniel


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Januar 2008)

... leicht verspätet auch von mir die besten Wünsche für Euch.


----------

